# Farewell, Cinder.



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello Betta Forum. 

Cinder passed away at 12:54pm today due to Dropsy. He is dearly missed and is now swimming freely in the big blue sky where all of our dear friends go. He was a feisty fish from day one, when we found each other at Petco. I remember I was in crutches and wondering what was going to happen to my life at that point. Cinder allowed me the chance to re-discover love, compassion and hope for a brighter future. He was a wonderful companion on all of my adventures, from city to city, state to state since September 15, 2009. 

I love you, Cinder. I will finish the story that I named you after and dedicate it in your memory. 










See you later, friend.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

May him rest in peace. =/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Cinder!! I know how much you loved him. Rest in peace, little Cinder. You were/are a very special little fishy.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

What a beautiful grave, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, poor little Cinder! He had a good life with you, we all know how much you loved the little guy.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. *hugs you all* Thanks for being there in the good times, the bad and everything in between. 

I think I'm going to take a break from Bettas for a while.... been thinking about doing saltwater for forever.... who knows?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, if you need any advice on saltwater, we have plenty of knowledgeable people at TropicalFishKeeping.com, who would be very happy to help you.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss. My little guy has dropsy...  
On another note: I live in Utah too


----------

